# Recherche la boite d'origine du iMac G4



## Gabone (17 Octobre 2009)

bonjour, 
je recherche les polystyrènes qui protègent le iMac G4 dans le carton de rangement d'origine, 
je suis prêts à l'acheter merci de votre aides urgent !!


----------



## Gabone (20 Octobre 2009)

Je suis prêt à les payer 40 avec l'envoi. Merci urgent !!


----------



## Gabone (3 Novembre 2009)

Personne pour me vendre les polystyrènes ou alors me les louer pour une certaine somme à définir, une fois le transport fait je vous les renvoie par la poste. sinon je crains que le iMac G4 ne survive au transport aérien qui est prévu, merci  

PS :si une personne de votre entourage qui est susceptible d'avoir les polystyrènes passer le mot, merci


----------

